# Maumee river white bass run



## Slabtacular

Not from the area and wanted to know if they started running up river yet?? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## BFG

They were catching them before we got flooded last week. My guess is you can damn near walk across them now. But...good luck catching them in chocolate milk, and we got another 3/4" last night.


----------



## Slabtacular

Thanks a lot. Heading up there tomorrow


----------



## BFG

It's around 583' right now...were it me, I would fish around Orleans park, Fort Meigs, or White Street. Anywhere else is going to be tough sledding. 

Good luck!


----------



## Flathead76

I would fish for them right in front of the fort.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

They are in at Fremont bigtime. I would imagine the Maumee is the same.


----------



## RGC

Which would be the better spot for this weekend, Maumee or Fremont? In your opinion based on conditions


----------



## Dovans

There was nothing at Fremont. Except for CARP.


----------



## BASSunlimited

Try the Maumee saturday for whitebass and did pretty ok. Just got to put the twister tails right in front of their face and they'll hit it. White was my color of choice today. I walked around white street and down to the towpath, but did not see many people doing that good. Only few people who knew what to do got like a bucket full or so. Water was still high and muddy.


----------



## ress

Lot a work there! Fish Fry!!


----------



## Pomoxis33

Nice reward after a day of fishing. Enjoy!


----------



## Gringo Loco

Pomoxis33 said:


> Nice reward after a day of fishing. Enjoy!


Fished for about two hours 2pm-4pm. Caught very big females about every other cast with 1/4 oz green jig and red and white twister tail. Very fast bite. I just catch and release. Everybody catching fish.


----------



## Hoosier77

I was fishing the Maumee today and was catching a lot of fish. In a matter of minutes I had two guys move up river and get on both sides of me real close and start casting across the area I had been fishing. I guess that is the way they do it in China. Next time I won't be so nice!


----------



## BASSunlimited

Hoosier77 said:


> I was fishing the Maumee today and was catching a lot of fish. In a matter of minutes I had two guys move up river and get on both sides of me real close and start casting across the area I had been fishing. I guess that is the way they do it in China. Next time I won't be so nice!



That does sux when others are not courtesy towards one another on the water. In my opinion and experience it's not what country they're from, but we just have a few ignorant people out there all over the world. I have experienced guys that is born and raised here in this country that would bully you out of your spot just because u caught a walleye or two during the whitebass run. You turn around and tie your jig for a minute and they moved in and start fishing literally right in front of you. I would politely let them know that sorry, but I'm still fishing 5 ft in front of me, they usually just laugh and say you don't own the river. Ignorant people I tell you. I usually just moved on down because it's not worth it and during this time there's a lot of open space unlike the walleye run. This already happened a few times both at Fremont and Maumee river. So the conclusion is you don't have to be from China and be ignorant. You can be white, black, Asian, Hispanic, etc and still be ignorant. Tight lines and enjoy the river right now cus it's loaded with whitebass all over.


----------



## baitguy

Hoosier77 said:


> I was fishing the Maumee today and was catching a lot of fish. In a matter of minutes I had two guys move up river and get on both sides of me real close and start casting across the area I had been fishing. I guess that is the way they do it in China. Next time I won't be so nice!


Thers no class like low class ... that's crazy, some folks just got no manners


----------



## Gringo Loco

baitguy said:


> Thers no class like low class ... that's crazy, some folks just got no manners


I was fishing on a small point yesterday and catching one white bass after another when my jig would float with the current into a hole that is usually full of fish. If you don't pass over that hole you don't catch much. There were two guys fishing to my right and not catching anything. Next thing they were both within 2-3 feet practically casting over my shoulder. It didn't bother me as I had already caught over 50 fish which I was giving to another guy and they were struggling. I would just hold up and cast after they did and still catch fish. Sure we had a tangle or two. They finally were having a good time and I don't own the river. Life is too short to let this bother me that much and they both had a big smile on their faces.


----------



## FISHER OF MEN

There is plenty of river to access where the white bass are plentiful. Explore new areas and enjoy the fun while they run! Also, a great time to take your children to learn the craft!


----------



## "chillin"

Will this weekend be good? I'd like to take my little boy.


----------



## RGC

I think it will be. Waters are clearing - fish are starting to bit more frequently - low percent chance of rain between now and the weekend (except for Sunday). I'd say it might be a good time.


----------



## dwa66

BASSunlimited said:


> Try the Maumee saturday for whitebass and did pretty ok. Just got to put the twister tails right in front of their face and they'll hit it. White was my color of choice today. I walked around white street and down to the towpath, but did not see many people doing that good. Only few people who knew what to do got like a bucket full or so. Water was still high and muddy.


nice haul. I need to get my butt down to the river ,but I figured it was to high


----------



## homerun

I hit the Maumee yesterday after a disappointing stop at Fremont. The action wasn't fast but the dozen I caught were large females. I also caught 2 smallmouth. The coolest thing was standing at the edge of the rapids near Sidecut and having hundreds of gar pass by.


----------



## RGC

RGC said:


> I think it will be. Waters are clearing - fish are starting to bit more frequently - low percent chance of rain between now and the weekend (except for Sunday). I'd say it might be a good time.


Nice job weathermen .... y'all suck!


----------



## ngski

Last Wednesday I manged to pick up dozen white bass, water was muddy, was flowing 3300 cfs, was pretty windy. Fished from 5pm till dark just getting ready to leave float went under hooked into a cat, nice little fight.


----------

